# Gad pedal release and brakes apply automatically !!!



## sonicview (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I just got Nissan Maxima 2007 SL, i felt that whenever while driving if i release the gas pedal, then car automatically starts braking, in other words it don't roll smoothly, I used to have nissan altima 2000 and there i never had that thing. Is that normal, is it some safety feature or what? Do you guys feels the same thing, or something wrong with my car? 
Some how i feel it defiantly impact the mileage, I get 16 in city and 26 on highway.

"Thanks"
Rick


----------

